# Canadian Prime Minister visits troops in Khandahar and Dahla Dam



## RackMaster (May 7, 2009)

It is great to see the leader of our country not only show such great respect for the men and women serving overseas but willingly put himself at risk to visit a major reconstruction project being funded by Canada for the Afghan people.



> *Canada's role in Afghanistan shifts to reconstruction*
> 
> Updated Thu. May. 7 2009 6:42 PM ET
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------

